# Scared to cycle to far from home



## cabby (27 Aug 2011)

Is It just me who feels like this. Newbie to cycling but in my 50s and trained one way or other all my life. I just do sort of 5mile circuits about the town terrified I get a puncture or something even worse. I want to explore and just dont trust my bike or me lol.


----------



## Bayerd (27 Aug 2011)

Do a search on here for the basic survival kit to take out with you. Personally don't bother with anything most of the time as I'm not normally more than 10 miles away from home (which makes for a big circuit). It's easy enough to be able to take a spare inner tube, tyre levers and pump with you, which will take care of (the first) puncture you have. 

How many 5 mile circuits have you done? You're probably noticing by now that mishaps are infrequent.....


----------



## rowan 46 (27 Aug 2011)

I think it's just you




welcome to the forum by the way. Seriously though its just confidence the more you do it the easier it will become. a 10 mile run is only 2 x 5 mile days strung together take a couple of inner tubes in case of punctures for a quick change if necessary. There is no need to worry get out on your bike and explore that's what they are for have fun


----------



## Tyke (27 Aug 2011)

Most things can easily be fixed enough to get you home without much trouble and I find it very reassuring that even when I just stop for a rest (I'm in my 50's also) usually some other rider will slow down and ask if I need any help.

Go out and explore it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Nebulous (27 Aug 2011)

One of the great things for me is the distance I can travel under my own steam! 

Bikes are more reliable than you think, punctures can be fixed at the roadside, and if I really need to bail I could probably call my wife to collect me. 

Build it up slowly, concentrate on enjoying it, and the confidence will come. 

Like the poster above I have been offered help. I had a puncture on a small country road, with the temperature hovering around zero. I was changing the tube and a car stopped to offer help. Despite my reassurance that I was ok, he asked several times and hung about for a few minutes, which was very kind of him.


----------



## apollo179 (27 Aug 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
Everyone walks 5 miles with a puncture at some point - its your destiny luke.
Happy cycling.


----------



## Norry1 (27 Aug 2011)

I am useless mechanically but even I can fix punctures - make sure you can do this and 90% of any issues are dealt with. I've had 5 punctures in 6,000 miles of cycling. I also carry enough money to get me home if I really need it (taxi, train, bus) but in 2 years of cycling I've not needed it.

Just do it.

Martin


----------



## david k (27 Aug 2011)

cabby said:


> Is It just me who feels like this. Newbie to cycling but in my 50s and trained one way or other all my life. I just do sort of 5mile circuits about the town terrified I get a puncture or something even worse. I want to explore and just dont trust my bike or me lol.



always take some cash and a mobile phone, that way you can phone a cab


----------



## dave r (27 Aug 2011)

cabby said:


> Is It just me who feels like this. Newbie to cycling but in my 50s and trained one way or other all my life. I just do sort of 5mile circuits about the town terrified I get a puncture or something even worse. I want to explore and just dont trust my bike or me lol.



Welcome to the forum cabby, modern bikes are very reliable, you're unlikely to have to deal with anything other than a puncture by the roadside, get yourself a small saddlebag and carry a basic tool kit plus a spare inner tube and patches. Do you have friends who cycle that you can cycle with? Do you have a friend with a car who would be willing to pick you up in the unlikely event of a breakdown, just carry their phone number and a mobile phone, it might give you the confidence to explore more.


----------



## ELL (27 Aug 2011)

+1 to all that has already been said. Also try and find other cyclists you can go out with maybe a local club CTC may have a group go out near you. This way if anything happens you have a group of people who will more often than not know how to sort it and teach you.


----------



## Oldbloke (27 Aug 2011)

Try changing a tube to give you confidence to fix punctures & fit the best puncture resistant tyres you can afford.

If you're not mechanically competent, get a good LBS to service the bike.

Take a mobile with you to use in a real emergency. 

Keep at it & your self reliance will soon get you out exploring...

As an aside, I used to live in a "one-horse" town in Berkshire where I met quite a few people who would never venture further than a few miles (10-15) from home in their cars; I found this quite disturbing. Anyone else come across this?


----------



## Wades (27 Aug 2011)

Agree with everthing these folks have all said. With regard to Cabs it could be worth ringing round local firms to see if they have vehicles suitable to take your bike. My cousin is a cabbie and runs a regular service for a chap who's always getting out of his depth!

Overall I find there is nothing better than the feeling of looking on a map after a long ride and seeing how far you've gone under your own steam.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Aug 2011)

Basic tool kit - two spare tubes, tyre leavers, multi tool, pump, Puncture repair kit. Also mobile phone and some coins. Once you are comfortable you can fix a puncture you should feel the weight lifting off your shoulders


----------



## fossyant (27 Aug 2011)

Oh and if you don't have a bail out phone number, I'd suggest the cycling equivalent of the AA - it's less than £30 a year (I think it's about £16). They won't come out for punctures, but if you blew a rim (ahem) or crashed and damaged the bike, they would get you home.

I have only ever called home once in 25 years, and that was recently when commuting home, went the long way, and the rim exploded.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Everyone walks 5 miles with a puncture at some point - its your destiny luke.
> Happy cycling.



No they don't.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (27 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> Everyone walks 5 miles with a puncture at some point - its your destiny luke.
> Happy cycling.



Everyone -1. I have never had to do that.


----------



## lavoisier (27 Aug 2011)

cabby said:


> Is It just me who feels like this. Newbie to cycling but in my 50s and trained one way or other all my life. I just do sort of 5mile circuits about the town terrified I get a puncture or something even worse. I want to explore and just dont trust my bike or me lol.



I'm exactly the same. Thought I was on my own. I have Dr sludge tubes with puncture resistant tyres and take about 2-3lbs worth of tools and spares with me just in case!

As I have progressed my confidence has grown but I know that 1 puncture could bring it all crashing down. I am a natural worrier anyway.

Hope you can build up a confidence base slowly as you go further afield.

You could always join something like Cycle Rescue as a means to give you some confidence in case you can't fix it yourself.


Paul


----------



## byegad (27 Aug 2011)

Oldbloke said:


> Try changing a tube to give you confidence to fix punctures & fit the best puncture resistant tyres you can afford.
> 
> If you're not mechanically competent, get a good LBS to service the bike.
> 
> ...



I agree practice at home so a puncture is no longer a problem. 

I ride recumbent trikes which are big and won't fit into a bus or taxi so I joined ETA's Bike Rescue scheme. They will pick me and the trike up and take me to a Bike shop or home or back to my car, which will take a trike, if I break down. For a little extra they'll do this if I have a puncture too. I also cover our cars for similar services through them and pay IIRC £27 a year for the cycle cover. 
If you just get cycle cover its around £50/annum I think. For peace of mind you may think this would be good value, I didn't bother when I rode uprights as I can manage a puncture OK and a DF will , with a bit of dismantling (Wheels and mudguards off.) go into almost any car a taxi firm would use.


----------



## twobiker (27 Aug 2011)

I always carry about 40 quid and a visa card with me and a mobile phone on a long ride,I have found 4 allen keys that fit everything and take two spare tubes and tyre levers,plus a small first aid kit [plasters and savlon]. Had to walk home once five miles, no phone signal,back wheel collapsed,so what ,nice day for a walk.


----------



## alci4 (27 Aug 2011)

The most i have done is a fifty mile loop which took me about 20 miles from home at most


i am in a similar boat but for different reasons i am weary of going much further in case i run out of steam and cant get home ( i know i could get cab/train phone wife e.t.c. but i feel like that is giving up lol)

i am planning my first century ride from brum to liverpool but to be honest the distance from home does make me nervous where as doing a loop your always not too far from home


have never not made it home yet lol but it's always at the back of my mind


----------



## cyberknight (27 Aug 2011)

fossyant said:


> Oh and if you don't have a bail out phone number, I'd suggest the cycling equivalent of the AA - it's less than £30 a year (I think it's about £16). They won't come out for punctures, but if you blew a rim (ahem) or crashed and damaged the bike, they would get you home.
> 
> I have only ever called home once in 25 years, and that was recently when commuting home, went the long way, and the rim exploded.



How long do they take to come out ? and would they come out at 5 am to the middle of nowhere?


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Aug 2011)

As above, it is all a mater of confidence.

We have all been in your position, and most of us have picked up our "maintenance skills" over the years, taking on tasks as we have developed. YOu may be able to 'kick start" these skills though

Southampton Cycling Campaign do a  maintenance course also some shops such as the Edinburgh Bicycle Co-operative also do courses


If you Google locally you may find something in your own locality


----------



## Globalti (27 Aug 2011)

In your fifties and afraid of getting stuck away from home? You need to get your head sorted.

Buy a cheapo phone like this one: £2.95 phone wrap it in a plastic bag, carry ten quid and some tyre levers, a spare tube and a multi tool and you're OK to go anywhere.

If the worst happens, shoulder the bike and stick out a thumb, farmers and delivery drivers will pick up a cyclist if they can see he's in trouble. 

Alternatively programme a taxi number into the phone or call the Memsahib out.


----------



## NinjaSeb (27 Aug 2011)

I go out with no pump, no puncture repair kit or spare inner tube and SPD-SL road shoes. If I get a puncture I am screwed and would probably have to walk home in my socks..


----------



## vernon (27 Aug 2011)

Globalti said:


> In your fifties and afraid of getting stuck away from home? You need to get your head sorted.
> 
> Buy a cheapo phone like this one: £2.95 phone wrap it in a plastic bag, carry ten quid and some tyre levers, a spare tube and a multi tool and you're OK to go anywhere.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## twobiker (27 Aug 2011)

If you start to widen your comfort zone to include perhaps villages or even petrol stations/post offfices/ you will find a longer ride can be constructed whilst still having access to assistance if you require it, and if you come across a rural post office still running please report back.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Aug 2011)

Another option is to find your local cycle club or CTC group and join in with a group ride that is the sort of pace you like , there are usually a few members who can fix your bike should the worst happen and they will always have a good selection of bits between them.
You also get to know the area and where the good coffee stops are 

My current favourites are 
Fradely pool

http://g.co/maps/anah

Tara centre
http://g.co/maps/tsuf

beehive farm
http://g.co/maps/zyvc


----------



## Cosmicned (27 Aug 2011)

I cunningly stash a spare inner tube & repair kit/instant repair aerosol jobbie inside an old water bottle on the road bike, so I can remove & take it with me if needed (much better than an un-sightly & tres un-cool saddle bag...) - the other holder has actual drink in it... plus its easy to just swap the 'repair' bottle to the other commuter bike... works for me...


----------



## HLaB (27 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Everyone -1. I have never had to do that.



+1 to that -1  The longest I think I have ever walked is 3/4 of a mile'ish with a snapped chain I don't think I've ever walked with a p'ture.


----------



## Arch (27 Aug 2011)

Globalti said:


> In your fifties and afraid of getting stuck away from home? You need to get your head sorted.



Not entirely helpful...

I agree with doing a few basic maintenance jobs at home as practice - changing a tube is the priority, with learning to fix a puncture next - for speed, take a spare tube to change, and fix the holes at home, but carry a repair kit incase you get two punctures...

(and when changing the tube, make sure you check the inside of the tyre, in case whatever caused the hole is still lodged there, or you just get another hole...)

Remember that if you can do a circuit of where you live, you can manage to never be more than X miles from home - you'll never be able to do a perfect circle, but if you aim to never be more than 3 miles from home, for example (and that's walkable in less than an hour), you can do a circle of diameter about 6 miles, or about 18 miles round. Ok, there won't be roads doing a perfect circuit, but you get the idea.

Also, bear in mind that a bike will take a lot of punishment and carry on - it's a rare problem that leaves you immobilised - even if you have to get home on one gear or whatever.


----------



## gavroche (27 Aug 2011)

Where do you carry your spare tubes as they are bulky? Also, isn't a repair kit enough to fix the tyre on side of the road?


----------



## pepecat (27 Aug 2011)

I have a seat pack - in fact, one of these which holds tyre levers, multi tool, allen key, spare tube and puncture repair kit. If I take the puncture kit out and stick it in my pocket I can take two tubes in it. I also have a small pump attached to the frame. However, I've never had a puncture.....yet.... If I did, I wouldn't bother reparing it at the roadside, I'd just stick a new tube in and get home, and then fix the hole. 
I also take phone and some money or a card with me in case i need them. Usually the o/h is at home when I'm out, so I could always call her if I needed to - it's not so much mechanical things that bother me, it's more the 'if i come off and hurt something' thinking. When she's not around i tend to stick in and around the city rather than venturing further afield. That way i know there are buses / trains / phone boxes / taxis if I ever need them.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (27 Aug 2011)

Arch said:


> (and when changing the tube, make sure you check the inside of the tyre, in case whatever caused the hole is still lodged there, or you just get another hole...)


And if you do find something and remove it, keep looking; there's a fair chance you will find more! Last time I had a puncture, it was a tiny shard of glass. I then pulled another 8 from different parts of the tyre.


----------



## abo (27 Aug 2011)

gavroche said:


> Where do you carry your spare tubes as they are bulky? Also, isn't a repair kit enough to fix the tyre on side of the road?



A little pack below the saddle, it is deceptively cavernous. I keep a spare tube, glueless patch kit, tyre levers, a multitool and a chain tool in there, and there is plenty of space to slot my phone in plus a few other odds and ends if I wish. My lights go in too if I carry them with me. And a minipump alongside the bottlecage on my down tube.

But, they're pretty un-trendy lol so I might go the spare bottle route 

As for punctures, I've had two since April. One was close to home and I just wheeled it home. The second was last week, I had the spare tube but I had my son with me so I thought I'd fix the puncture and show him how to do it. I discovered a bust spoke at the same time; rode the bike home and changed it a couple of days later, no sweat.


----------



## byegad (27 Aug 2011)

gavroche said:


> Where do you carry your spare tubes as they are bulky? Also, isn't a repair kit enough to fix the tyre on side of the road?



My recent success rate with repairing a puncture is close to zero percent. I either replace the tube after finding the cause of the deflation or inflate with a sealant and top up with a CO2 inflater if not far from home. To be honest in the last ten years too many repaired tubes have failed, after anything from 3 minutes to 3 years following application of the patch. When I was a lad they'd work without issues so I can't explain this. 
I carried mine in a saddlebag on a DF and now use whatever storage is appropriate for a 'bent. 

As to saddlebags being uncool, I'd rather ride home than walk!


----------



## lulubel (27 Aug 2011)

At the moment, I'd probably be reluctant to go much more than 10 miles from home (10 miles being the distance I'd be OK with walking if the bike couldn't be ridden). I do take spare tubes with me, and I am happy changing a tube, but I haven't got the strength to get more than about 60psi in the tyre without a track pump, so it would be a very careful ride home.

I'm not prepared for things like a broken chain or snapped cables, so I need to think about those things before I go further, I think.


----------



## the_mikey (27 Aug 2011)

Once you have to carry too much stuff, it just becomes unpleasant, I try to keep it down to enough kit to repair a puncture or swap a tube. As for distance, I guess most of my rides don't take me much further from home than 20 miles. I try to keep on top of general bike maintenance at home, clean, lube and check chains for wear or damage is perhaps my most regular check after checking tyre pressure! 

I find it reassuring to carry a light rain jacket, food, mobile phone and money, so far I've only ever found myself walking once, when I found out that the valve stem on the replacement tube I had wasn't long enough for the rim of my wheel. These days I make sure everything I carry with me will fit or work when needed.


----------



## sheddy (27 Aug 2011)

If you pump your tyres to the max. you won't get a puncture. Hardly ever. Probably.


----------



## gbs (27 Aug 2011)

Well, I started much later in life than you and after two summers I felt perfectly confident riding solo for the whole day, typically for about 120k. I am not a great mechanic so my bikes were new when purchased and have been maintained by people I trust. I do not expect cables etc to break and that is a great source of confidence.

As many people have said, familiarisation with i/t replacement and post puncture techniques generally is necessary for confidence.

QR levers will increase the number of accessible vehicles yr bke if you are defeated.

As a newbie you may be prone to cross-chaining and that can cause a break. If so, add a replacement link to yr spare parts list (and some hand cleaning rag).

Go out and enjoy!


----------



## Broughtonblue (27 Aug 2011)

As with all the other posts, I carry the spare tube, repair kit, Allen keys, very small adjustable spanner. I also wrap a flexible lock around the seat fixing bars incase of serious breakdown so I can hide it behind a field hedge and lock it to a fence/tree and pick up later


----------



## Ian 74 (27 Aug 2011)

I know that this will curse me... I haven't had a puncture in a couple of years and sometimes go about 30-40 miles from home. Decent puncture protected tyres are a must!


----------



## 400bhp (27 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> No they don't.



+1


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Aug 2011)

If you have limited upper limb capacity, either grip or strength, then pumps can be a problem....

Firstly look at the type.

Topeak do one called the road morph which has a floor mount and allows you to exert pressure against the floor, enabling greater pressures to be achieved (also has a small gauge)






If this is still to difficult then consider a small CO2 pump such as this one from Lezyne








Alternatively they also do a combined CO2 and mini pump






Finally there is a system called Cyclaire  which is completely different, using a toggle and pulling rather than pushing.


----------



## Globalti (27 Aug 2011)

Unwrap your spare inner tube, put the valve in your mouth holding the pimple thingy down with your teeth and suck out all the air. When it's flat, roll it up towards the valve then suck out any remaining air again. Then tape it round tightly with two plastic tyre levers bundled up with it. Pack it in a small saddle bag with a multi tool and a couple of self-adhesive patches.


----------



## skudupnorth (27 Aug 2011)

Tube,Levers,Multi-tool and repair kit is all i take with me where ever i ride and that included my monster ride from Manchester to Cornwall !
If you are worried about punctures,get a set of puncture proof tyres,again i rode fully laden without an issue to Cornwall and they are still going strong on my daily commute.


----------



## al78 (27 Aug 2011)

lulubel said:


> At the moment, I'd probably be reluctant to go much more than 10 miles from home (10 miles being the distance I'd be OK with walking if the bike couldn't be ridden). I do take spare tubes with me, and I am happy changing a tube, but I haven't got the strength to get more than about 60psi in the tyre without a track pump, so it would be a very careful ride home.
> 
> I'm not prepared for things like a broken chain or snapped cables, so I need to think about those things before I go further, I think.



I can't get more than 50psi in a tyre with a mini-pump, it will do as a get home measure though.

For a broken chain, get a chain splitting tool and a powerlink.

You can still ride a bike with a snapped cable, if it is the rear derailleur cable then it means you will be stuck in top gear. If that is a problem, you can adjust the high limit screw to bring the derailleur in line with a larger sprocket.

Worst incident I have had was when my chain overshifted, got snagged then yanked the rear derailleur so violently it snapped, went through the spoke guard and buckled two spokes, destroyed the cable, twisted the chain through 90 degrees (thus destroying the chain) and tangled the chain up so badly it locked the rear wheel. Fortunately I was only 1 km from home when this happened.


----------



## Norm (27 Aug 2011)

My favourite way to spend a day is to take a train out west (usually to Great Bedwyn) and cycling home along the Kennet & Avon. Lovely and quiet and up to 60 miles from home, but I'm very seldom more than a couple of miles from a station which will bring me back to Maidenhead, just in case.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Aug 2011)

Globalti said:


> Unwrap your spare inner tube, put the valve in your mouth holding the pimple thingy down with your teeth and ........



I thought you were going to say blow!


----------



## the_mikey (28 Aug 2011)

Re: Tubes: I remove them from the cardboard packaging and re-package them in sandwich bags, it keeps them clean and dry, same for everything else in my saddle bag!


----------



## gb155 (28 Aug 2011)

I totally understand where the op is coming from, when I started I was the same, for a good 12 months I made sure my routes always gave me an " out " just incase , in 3 years I've been reduced to walking to my destination just once ( tyre wall blew a hole ) , granted it was 4 miles and it was bloody freezing this day but that's not bad odds


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (28 Aug 2011)

fossyant said:


> Oh and if you don't have a bail out phone number, I'd suggest the cycling equivalent of the AA - it's less than £30 a year (I think it's about £16). They won't come out for punctures, but if you blew a rim (ahem) or crashed and damaged the bike, they would get you home.
> 
> I have only ever called home once in 25 years, and that was recently when commuting home, went the long way, and the rim exploded.



Who's that? I've never heard of such a service but it sounds worthwhile.

Thanks.


----------



## Arch (28 Aug 2011)

the_mikey said:


> *Once you have to carry too much stuff, it just becomes unpleasant,* I try to keep it down to enough kit to repair a puncture or swap a tube. As for distance, I guess most of my rides don't take me much further from home than 20 miles. I try to keep on top of general bike maintenance at home, clean, lube and check chains for wear or damage is perhaps my most regular check after checking tyre pressure!
> 
> I find it reassuring to carry a light rain jacket, food, mobile phone and money, so far I've only ever found myself walking once, when I found out that the valve stem on the replacement tube I had wasn't long enough for the rim of my wheel. These days I make sure everything I carry with me will fit or work when needed.



Really? However do people tour then?

I have a rack and pannier(s) so I can carry spare tube, tools, puncture kit, waterproofs, water and a couple of days groceries if necessary! (and almost all my cycling these days is less than 3 miles at a time!) But on the Brom, I don't have a rack, so I use a saddlebag.


Cyclejersey pockets are good and capacious too. User10119 of this forum bakes cakes that fit exactly into a jersey pocket...


----------



## Moodyman (28 Aug 2011)

Punctures are the most frequent mechanical issues. Learn to replace your inner tube and you'll be fine.

There are other mechanicals that can halt a ride, but they're rare. For those, just carry some taxi or train money. 

If you want to be uber self-sufficient, get yourself on a bike maintenance course or check out internet videos.


----------



## apollo179 (28 Aug 2011)

ianrauk said:


> No they don't.



Theres an exception to every rule and it would appear ian you are it (up till now) but remember keep those tubes handy.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Theres an exception to every rule and it would appear ian you are it (up till now) but remember keep those tubes handy.



Read the full post. Think you will find a few more.


----------



## apollo179 (28 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Read the full post. Think you will find a few more.



Yes you are certainly an exception.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (28 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Yes you are certainly an exception.



As are you!


----------



## apollo179 (28 Aug 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> As are you!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (28 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Theres an exception to every rule and it would appear ian you are it (up till now) but remember keep those tubes handy.


I was going to say that I was an exception, but then I remembered that I once, many years ago, had to push my motorbike about 5 miles off the motorway.


----------



## Ian 74 (28 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Theres an exception to every rule and it would appear ian you are it (up till now) but remember keep those tubes handy.



Don't get me wrong I have had to push my bike home hobbling on my cleats like a drunken hoe (no tubes, doh). Its just since I made a conscious decision to buy tires with a bit of kevlar in them - no punctures. Doesn't every one runs puncture resistant tires?


----------



## apollo179 (28 Aug 2011)

Ian 74 said:


> Don't get me wrong I have had to push my bike home hobbling on my cleats like a drunken hoe (no tubes, doh). Its just since I made a conscious decision to buy tires with a bit of kevlar in them - no punctures. Doesn't every one runs puncture resistant tires?



Everyone runs puncture resistant tyres after walking 5 miles home with a puncture.


----------



## Ian 74 (28 Aug 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Everyone runs puncture resistant tyres after walking 5 miles home with a puncture.



amen to that


----------



## Globalti (28 Aug 2011)

At the risk of sounding cocky I can only remember having two punctures that have needed repair on the road in my life; the last was on a sportiff when somebody spread tacks on the road. On the other hand I've had plenty off road, mostly pinch punctures. 

I can't remember ever having a mechanical breakdown..... really. I've seen other riders' chains snap and derailleurs bend - oh yes, I once got a big sheet of plastic caught in my mountain bike jockey wheel, which bent the derailleur hanger.

Otherwise I've either blocked them out of my memory or never had them. I maintain my bikes assiduously and inspect them carefully, often, replacing anything like a frayed cable or worn part. I ride my road bike completely confident that it will not let me down.


----------



## cjb (29 Aug 2011)

I was mountain biking with a friend a couple of weeks ago and right in the middle of the moor, miles from civilization, his chain snapped. He hadn't a a single tool with him and even less of a clue how to fix it. Luckily I had, so we got home OK, me with hands covered in grease and his nice and clean!! 

Most of the time I cycle alone and take a multi-tool, spare link, inner tube, cable tie, fiver, Elastoplast and phone. I carry them all in my back pockets as I hate things spoiling the look of my bikes (!!), but with a mini-pump attached to my bottle cage. Anyone know of a very small, yet effective, pump that would also fit my jersey back pockets?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 Aug 2011)

cjb said:


> Anyone know of a very small, yet effective, pump that would also fit my jersey back pockets?



Try this one http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11315


----------



## cjb (29 Aug 2011)

> Try this one http://www.chainreac...x?ModelID=11315




Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (29 Aug 2011)

cjb said:


> Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (29 Aug 2011)

Cycling Plus has a review of pumps in the September issue and gave top marks to the Lezyne Pressure Drive.


----------



## cjb (29 Aug 2011)

Jimmy The Whiskers said:


> Cycling Plus has a review of pumps in the September issue and gave top marks to the Lezyne Pressure Drive.



Thanks, I like the fact that it doesn't connect directly to the valve and the spec is quite impressive.


----------

